# [gelöst] Terratec Cinergy T2 Fernbedienung

## flammenflitzer

Unter Kaffeine funktioniert nur auf und ab Taste. Bei mplayer kann ich mit Auf und Ab sowie Rechts und Links vor und zurück spulen.

Ich bin wie folgt vogegangen:

```
1:

Roadrunner olaf # nano -w /etc/make.conf

(Replace "devinput" with the proper driver)

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

USE="lirc"

2:

Roadrunner olaf #emerge lirc -pv

[ebuild   R   ]

app-misc/lirc-0.8.2_pre2  USE="X -debug -doc

hardware-carrier transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="-accent -act200l -act220l

-adaptec -all -alsa_usb -animax -asusdh -atilibusb -atiusb -audio

-audio_alsa -avermedia -avermedia98 -avermedia_vdomate -bestbuy

-bestbuy2 -breakoutbox -bte -bw6130 -caraca -chronos -cmdir -com1 -com2

-com3 -com4 -cph06x -creative -creative_infracd devinput* -digimatrix

-dsp -dvico -ea65 -exaudio -flyvideo -gvbctv5pci -hauppauge

-hauppauge_dvb -hercules_smarttv_stereo -igorplugusb -imon -imon_pad

-imon_pad2keys -imon_rsc -inputlirc -irdeo -irdeo_remote -irman -irreal

-it87 -knc_one -kworld -leadtek_0007 -leadtek_0010 -leadtek_pvr2000

-livedrive_midi -livedrive_seq -logitech -lpt1 -lpt2 -mceusb -mceusb2

-mediafocusI -mouseremote -mouseremote_ps2 -mp3anywhere -nslu2

-packard_bell -parallel -pcmak -pcmak_usb -pctv -pixelview_bt878

-pixelview_pak -pixelview_pro -provideo -realmagic -remote_wonder_plus

-remotemaster -sa1100 -sasem -sb0540 -serial* -serial_igor_cesko

-silitek -sir -slinke -streamzap -tekram -tekram_bt829 -tira -tuxbox

-tvbox -udp -uirt2 -uirt2_raw -usb_uirt_raw -usbirboy -usbx -userspace

-xboxusb" 606 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 606 kB

3:

Roadrunner olaf # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

....

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0ccd Product=0038 Version=0001

N: Name="TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver remote control"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:10.4-6/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input6

H: Handlers=kbd event6

B: EV=100003

B: KEY=108fc210 204300000000 0 8000 208000000001 9e168000000000 ffc

4:

Roadrunner olaf # ls /dev/input/

by-id    event0  event2  event4  event6  mice

by-path  event1  event3  event5  js0     mouse0

5:

Roadrunner olaf #emerge lirc

6:

Roadrunner etc # wget

http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/terratec/Cinergy_T2

7:

Roadrunner etc #

mv Cinergy_T2 lircd.conf

8:

Roadrunner etc # cat /etc/conf.d/lirc.conf

cat: /etc/conf.d/lirc.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Roadrunner etc # cat /etc/conf.d/lircd

# Options to pass to the lircd process

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

9:

Roadrunner etc # nano /etc/conf.d/lircd

# Options to pass to the lircd process

###LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

LIRCD_OPTS="-H devinput -d /dev/input/event6"

10.

Roadrunner etc # /etc/init.d/lircd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting lircd ...

Driver `devinput' not supported.

Supported drivers:

        dev/input                                                         [ !! ]

Roadrunner etc # nano /etc/conf.d/lircd

# Options to pass to the lircd process

###LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

###LIRCD_OPTS="-H devinput -d /dev/input/event6"

LIRCD_OPTS="-H dev/input -d /dev/input/event6"

11:

Roadrunner etc # irw

Roadrunner etc #

12:

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $

wget http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/terratec/Cinergy_T2

mv Cinergy_T2 .lircrc

13:

Roadrunner olaf # lsmod | grep ir

ir_kbd_i2c              9040  1 saa7134

ir_common              32836  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c

Roadrunner olaf #

14:

/etc/lircd.conf geändert wie hier:

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360615-highlight-.html

15:

nano /etc/udev/rules.d/91-local.rules

KERNEL=="event*", SYSFS{name}=="TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver remote control", SYMLINK+="input/remcon"
```

Ich habe auch eine .lircrc erstellt. Aber ob ich die habe oder lösche macht in der Funktion keinen Unterschied.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Jun 04, 2007 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Im kde Kontrollzentrum wird die Fernbedienung als terratec angezeigt. Ich kann sie aber nicht konfigurieren.

----------

## tazinblack

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter ! http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/faq.html#lircd

Ich häng grad an ner ähnlichen Stelle, wobei ich son USB IR device hab. (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-563182.html?sid=c875e8f6f0bfa079adb2e504b5eb040b)

Schreib auf jeden Fall, falls Du da was findest, vielleicht führt das bei mir auch zum Ziel !

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bin schon etwas weiter gekommen.

Roadrunner conf.d # ls /dev/input

by-id    event0  event2  event4  event6  mice    remcon

by-path  event1  event3  event5  js0     mouse0

Roadrunner conf.d # nano lircd

# Options to pass to the lircd process

##LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

###LIRCD_OPTS="-H devinput -d /dev/input/event6"

####LIRCD_OPTS="-H dev/input -d /dev/input/event6"

LIRCD_OPTS="-H dev/input -d /dev/input/remcon"

```
Roadrunner etc # irw

0000000000010002 00 1 terratec

0000000000010003 00 2 terratec

0000000000010004 00 3 terratec

0000000000010005 00 4 terratec

0000000000010006 00 5 terratec

0000000000010007 00 6 terratec

0000000000010008 00 7 terratec

0000000000010009 00 8 terratec

000000000001000a 00 9 terratec

0000000000010189 00 VIDEO terratec

000000000001000b 00 0 terratec

00000000000100ad 00 REFRESH terratec

0000000000010161 00 OSD terratec

000000000001016d 00 EPG terratec

0000000000010067 00 UP terratec

000000000001006c 00 DOWN terratec

0000000000010069 00 LEFT terratec

000000000001006a 00 RIGHT terratec

0000000000010160 00 OK terratec

0000000000010184 00 TEXT terratec

0000000000010166 00 INFO terratec

000000000001018e 00 RED terratec

000000000001018f 00 GREEN terratec

0000000000010190 00 YELLOW terratec

0000000000010191 00 BLUE terratec

0000000000010073 00 VOLUMEUP terratec

0000000000010071 00 MUTE terratec

0000000000010192 00 CHANNELUP terratec

0000000000010072 00 VOLUMEDOWN terratec

0000000000010193 00 CHANNELDOWN terratec

0000000000010077 00 PAUSE terratec

00000000000100cf 00 PLAY terratec

00000000000100a7 00 RECORD terratec

000000000001019c 00 PREVIOUS terratec

0000000000010080 00 STOP terratec

0000000000010197 00 NEXT terratec
```

nur die Applicationen reagieren nicht auf die Tasten. Muß jetzt mal sehen, ob es an der ~/.lircrc liegt, oder an den Applikationsspezifischen configs.

xine und mplayer funktionieren über die .lircrc. Nur die kde apps funktionieren noch nicht. Muß wohl mit klirc konfiguriert werden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe mein System neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt funktioniert die ganze Geschichte nicht mehr.

----------

